# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Negril Message Board >  ** on-site Trip Report ~~ Sunday ...... 06/14

## smith744

well,
THIS
is my last-night
in Jamaica

:-(

but,
i'm cool
...it's all good
......everything cris

*all of my *Missions* have been Accomplished*

1....Start re-group-ing during my to-be-12-month mourning period, as i begin my new-life, with the realization that me-TOO am die-ing, and statistically speaking, i've only got 'bout 19 years 6-months to go (as of today) ..... so it's now ME-Time:::: not time to waste with the bull 

2....Have FRESH curried goat

3....Go to Ricks and do my *special* thing

4....eat eat eat mangos
.
Me done ----- all of 'em

:-)
.
.
sorry i didn't post more last evening/night
....Lucea-mentor and i chat too much
.
.
but 
today
I DID
get to Negril again,
check-out the WestEnd & Rick's

got 'bout 25+ videos
for all you's WestEnd fans.
.

stay tuned....
.
.
.
.


.
.



.
.
.
...to be continued...

----------


## smith744

...continue-ing...
.
.
today started
with me up at 'bout 6-am
 when a guy came by
to help landlord do the last
of the building on the new-est bathing area
.
.
i spent 3-hours 
watching them work their magic
...MORE about all-this, in a later post, hopefully

been doing a LOT of *thinking* 'bout things
regarding this building stuff

imagine ::::
remember, the electrician told me that for a approx. 12x16 cement/wall one-room thing-y:::: US $2,000

now,
in WashingtonDC
a LOT of folks paying US $2,000 to rent an apartment
...$2K per month plu$

and electrician said:::>> can be done in 1-month...me think less-time

so,
within in ONE-year
a *person* could* possibly build a 12-room thing-y for US $24,000, eh

.
ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
/.
.
.
didn't go to church

had to go to Negril & Ricks
....pack a small bag
....with  running shorts & shoes
......taxi to Negril
........hop out at MissSonias


.
.
https://www.youtube.com/edit?o=U&video_id=4FM_ZKB1qHk
.
.
it's funny how things just work themselves out in Jamaica, na tru

Miss Sonia
had JUST returned from church
and was on her way to a grave digging thing-y
for her husband

we had quickie visit
....i begged her to let me leave my stuff at her place 
........''''...Sure...!!!'''''

f.y.i..... remember her grandson Brian, who worked with & for her, since he was about 8-years old....???...
...well he wasn't around ..... he was with his *fiancee*

* sigh *

time DO fly, na tru.

,.
.

i changed cloths
and started my jog/run to Ricks
[[[[ and back ]]]

.
.
.


.
.
to be continued

----------


## smith744

.
.

----------


## smith744

...continue-ing...
.
.
Negril is/was as DEAD as a door-nail...!!!
:-(
'twas like a cemetery

no people
no traffic
no tourist ( hardly)

'twas so sad
.
.

----------


## smith744

...continue-ing...
.
.


..

----------


## smith744



----------


## smith744

.
.

----------


## smith744



----------


## smith744

.
.

----------


## smith744

.
.
.

----------


## smith744



----------


## smith744

the power JUST went OUT..
.
lights lock off

so,
the night time bugs are crawling on my laptop screen

and
guess WHAT................... they got flying ANTs ....!!!!...
.
.
i never knew..

.
.
lights JUST came back on
.
.
more soon come

----------


## smith744

.
.

----------


## smith744



----------


## smith744



----------


## smith744

...continue-ing...
.
.
Here's the deal
with me
&
Rick's:::::>>>>> i DO NOT do NO jumping
..no jumping from NO-where..!!!..
......not from trees
.......not from cliffs
.........not from nutin' [[[ period ]]]

but,
i DO love to float float float in the sea.

it's soooooooooooooooooooo relaxing
and
soothing [[[ for me ]]]

peaceful contemplation

what i do is::::>>> walk down the steps,
to the cliff-edge
descend the ladder & enter the water

go out a likkle
...and float, on my back
..........with outstretched arms

you can't sink in the salty-sea

it's like reclining on a water bed
....if you relax, you'll simply bob bob bob bob bob bob

lay back
...and look up
......and gaze at the clouds & sky

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
sooooooooooooooo sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet

i *wanted*
to-take you-all in the water with me,
but,
idiot-me
brought along the WRONG back for my GoPro camera

after the video below
i re-entered the sea
and floated for 'bout 15 minutes

i am now::::>>> renewed.... and ready for any-thing life tries to throw at me

i'm re-born
/
/
/


.
.
.
this may be
my last ''on-site'' report
....tomorrow is a travel day

.
.
will try to post more
when i get back to USofA
...more tales & stories, etc. etc
.......a few more videos

.
.
.
thanks for tolerate-ing my foolishness

likkle more

----------


## NRV

Thank you for the on-site reporting & videos!

----------


## Big_frank

Thank you so much Bill.  I enjoyed every single post.  Trying to book pack and go ourselves. Maybe November.  Hope you'll post some pics and vids as you leave your yard and journey back to Mo Bay. Safe travels.

----------


## Momthor3

Thanks for taking us along on your reach!! It makes waiting a little easier....

----------


## justchuck

Thanks for all your reports!

----------


## billndonna

Great report Smith,thanks for sharing!

----------


## VVHT

Bill, safe travels. 

Your trip reports are food for my soul!

VVHT

----------


## yetta

Your stay has been as enjoyable for those of us at home...as it has for you!!  Thanks for taking time to let us all tag along via reports and videos. Fly good.  :Smile:

----------


## tranquilitygurl

Wow, how will I start my mornings now!!!!! Great, great, reports.

----------


## Kimbobwee

Thanx for the vids, Bill.  Hope you had a good reach.

----------

